# First night taking calls (call center)



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

What a rough night. I pride myself on being a pretty decent tech, but troubleshooting over the phone is counter intuitive..

Any words of wisdom? I'm trying to hang in there. Not wanting to leave but I'm guessing I'll be shown the door soon if things don't improve.

Sigh!! And I'd just applied for a promotion...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First thing is to make sure you follow policy. Even if it doesnt make sense, Make sure you control the call, nothing worse than an "I know what I am doing call", if they did they wouldnt have called., if you ask someone to click a button, confirm they did. Be specific in what you wan them to do. Run explorer is not specific, click start, then programs then click internet explorer is. again confirm that a window opened and it is explorer.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Trust me I try to follow the protocols. Its just a bit overwhelmed at this stage.

Here are a few for instances


We are required to keep 4 sets of documentation (same info input into 4 different places. Only one of these is cut/paste able so..).. All which must be completed during the call.

We have about 6-8 "tools" we can use.. Database to input customer info, knowledge base, etc.. which are consistent at only one task... crashing at the most inopportune moment.

Now I realize why people hate these jobs. Like I say, I'm hanging tough But I can see the ax coming. I continue to seek better employment elsewhere.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

It comes with experience. You will get the hang of it.

Also never lose sight of the fact the customer is to be treated with respect and courtesy. Even if they do nothing to earn it or keep it. People calling in will be frustrated and wnat help right away. Clear, exact instructions from you will help. It will also help you control the call. Give your name and if you can a ticket number early so they can reference it later. Follow the manual as well.
I did it for years and it does come easy. Do they do email support? or Live Chat? that might be for you.

Use your green time to look for other jobs if possible. Apply Apply Apply.

Good luck.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

its Live calls. E-mail would be so much easier  

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I know its not "easy being green".. I'm sure I'm right there with everyone else.. but Obviously it feels different when its just you on the line..


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

No battle plan survives contact with the enemy.

When you're there and under fire, take a minute to think and breathe. The customer won't get ticked just because you take a moment between questions and answers. Put yourself behind THEIR eyes as they are describing things to you. Think about the problem first in terms that a computer illiterate would, and THEN look for solutions.

You can do this, and you'll be considerably stronger for having done it.

R


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

pcdreams said:


> What a rough night. I pride myself on being a pretty decent tech, but troubleshooting over the phone is counter intuitive..
> 
> Any words of wisdom? I'm trying to hang in there. Not wanting to leave but I'm guessing I'll be shown the door soon if things don't improve.
> 
> Sigh!! And I'd just applied for a promotion...


I think I would have a heart-to-heart with my department manager and explain that you really want to do a good job but that you are having some difficulties. As for some additional training or maybe having someone sit in with you for a few days to help you smooth things out. 

My experience is that even if you are doing a bad job, that if you demonstrate a strong and sincere interest to get better, that most companies will help you along as much as they possibly can. 

It is very expensive to recruit and train new personnel and they would rather retain their current staff by providing a little extra training or help than start the whole process over again.

I think all you need is a little time and you will be a champ at it. Try to get that across to your manager and I'm sure they will work with you any way that they can.

Good luck

donsgal


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Exactly Follow the script.

I did tech for Microsoft for almost a year at a call center.

It can be very very frustrating.

TELL the caller 'DO NOT CLICK ON ANYTHING UNTIL I TELL YOU TO'

The hardest thing is having them tell you what they are seeing.

You control the call and if you hear them clicking on stuff you arn't asking for, go back to the desktop and start again.

Never believe the caller when they tell you they know what they are doing. If this were the case they wouldn't be calling you.

Know your product inside and out.

Get a copy of it if possible and tinker with it. Break it and fix it. Then you will be able to fix someone else's via telephone.

Most online support companies will monitor your calls for a while and make sure you follow procedure. Let them listen. It's better if they can hear your call and then they can tell you, I would have done it this way or that way.
L


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for all the advice guys. After a week I'm feeling a little better with it. Not freaking out on calls as much. 

AND!! I have an interview for level 2 tech on monday!! Must be doin something right.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

pcdreams said:


> .
> I have an interview for level 2 tech on monday!! Must be doin something right.


or not. Turns out they are looking at senority over knowledge at this point (2 weeks max on either side at this point).

Put it this way. My class scored highest in the call center 2nd world wide. I was 4th in the class. The first 3 didn't get hired either.

We start in production tomorrow. Don't really expect I'll have this job long. I'm having a near impossible time meeting all the requirements (20 secs to finish documentation aftercall, 2 holds max per call at 2 min max hold each, etc).

ah well.. Was looking for a job when I found this one.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

A company that holds KPI metrics that tightly isn't interested in real support. Get away from them when you can, but get the experience you can, while you can.

R


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Agree with Window

A company that lives by the metrics is only out for making the money and not really interested in fixing the issue.

They would rather you fix one thing and have the customer call back. That way they get another call logged. Calls logged=$$$

L


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Metrics need not be bad, How they are used is what makes them bad or not.. Knowing an average call takes 10 minutes allow me to staff properly if I know Ill get 100calls/hr.
Paying bonus because your call takes 5 minutes an someone elses takes 10 is wrong.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

from what we are told (so take with a grain of salt) the aftercall work (max 20 sec) is based on the fact that they aren't paid by (name deleated) company for any of that aftercall time.


----------



## newhomemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Having worked in call centers for a long while now, I know that the work there can be difficult. Especially when you get customers who are daft to the world around them.

I've worked for a very large a popular PC company for software support, a VoIP company who was loud and obnoxious, as well as a nationwide cable/internet/phone provider. Combined, I have about 2.5 years in the field.

The best advice I could offer someone about ACW and getting notes and such handled is make small talk while you are helping. Ignore most of what the customer is saying while you are re-typing notes and such, and that can knock out a lot of time issues. Just talk about weather or pets or hobbies. 

And the hold times they have you roped to are a bit short. The shortest hold time I was alloted was 3 min., but it depends on what you are supporting.

If WPM are an issue, I would recommend some typing programs to help you speed things up. I know it helped me get from 27 WPM to 56 WPM. 

But then again, I did pull myself out of that field because it was way too much political drama. The seniority in call centers is the ONLY thing that will get you a promotion. That is, unless you have a decent connection in HR or have the legitimate credentials. In the end, I've found out how much I loathe and hate computers, thus my new ventures into homemaking and things 'old-fashioned'.

I wish you nothing but the best in your job. I hope that you find new work if it becomes necessary. Where I am at, all of the tech-like jobs are for consumer electronics, not computers. Best wishes and be well!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I do tech support for a major satellite television provider from home. I toggle back and forth between my troubleshooting page and my cust info page and make notes while on call. I'll tell press, this and this (knowing the flow of troubleshooting, while noting their acct. Also, if I'm not done noting, before I hang up I ask them to hold with me for just a second while I note their acct. Then I start the small talk back while I do it. I dispostion the call and hang up with the caller at the same time. It does take a bit of practice, but it'll get easier.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

This is why I have never applied for call center jobs. It's also why I seldom reply on this board. As a field service tech, they can tell me what they think is wrong and go away until I fix the problem. They're happy and I'm happy. 

I have had to work with many call center techs. I found it helpful when they told me a little about how their procedures worked. When I knew this, I tried to anticipate the questions and be prepared with some answers. With Dell, I learned that they couldn't get to the parts ordering page until all the Q&A items had been checked off. Even if I KNEW that I needed a power supply, I also knew that I would get it a lot faster if I was ready to answer the necessary questions.

In my current contract, I work with some veterans that have never had a computer before. Some of them are very apprehensive about messing the system up. It helps them when I reassure them that thereâs nothing that they can do to the system that I canât fix. Even if I have to call the call center for a consult, Iâm still going to have their system working again. I also find it reassuring to certain clients if I try to establish a connection with them and their situation. Everyoneâs different and I think itâs a lot easier accessing a client when you can see them in person. 

It sounds like not too many people have bothered to thank you for your work but I will. I have always appreciated having someone sitting in front of a computer with all the latest info just a phone call away. Sometimes that info doesnât get to us guys in the field unless we call you. Itâs even better when you are in the USA and we donât have language problems to deal with. Some people seem to have forgotten what a nightmare it was trying work with the India call centers.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Well I had an awesome evening tonight.

My supervisor made an apology for something she had said and that certainly made me feel better. I took 15 or so calls and had several resolutions. Overall it went pretty smooth and time flew on by.

Thank all of you for the advice and encouragement.

I know our customers are thankful that said company has brought its call centers back from India. 

In the end it seems if you treat the customer with respect and priority, even if you don't resolve their issue, they are happier than when they called just knowing that someone is working on it.

to me its all about customer service and 0 about Politics (ie I ignore that political bs and just do my job to the best of my abilities).


----------



## Bencooper21 (Aug 22, 2007)

pcdreams said:


> Well I had an awesome evening tonight.
> 
> My supervisor made an apology for something she had said and that certainly made me feel better. I took 15 or so calls and had several resolutions. Overall it went pretty smooth and time flew on by.
> 
> ...


Seems like you're getting the hang of it. Keep it up.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

my tip for you is to look for a new job. If you dont have the patience to help people over the phone then you shouldnt be a phone tech support technician.
I know I know there are people who know absolutely nothing on the other end of the line but it is the tech support technicians job to know that and be able to step that completely ignorant person thru the necessary steps to fix the computer.
I worked tech support for a comapny for a few years and enjoyed it greatly. Yes I got asked really stupid questions just about every night. I go tto know some of my customers by name as soon as I heard their voice.
The job of a good tech support tech is to be able to communicate exceptionally well and be able to listen exceptionally well. If you think its counter intuitive then it probably isnt your line of work.
Just my two cents worth.


----------

